
Show HN: We wrote TLDR versions of 400 tech articles for developers - arey_abhishek
http://Www.Insnippets.appsmith.com/
======
mindcrash
The correct url is
[https://insnippets.appsmith.com/](https://insnippets.appsmith.com/)

------
surds
Ironically, that did not take long to read, as the page does not load.

------
codingninjas
The link doesn't work

~~~
brujo696
This

